# 3570k with unlocked hyperthreading



## Vario (Jun 15, 2014)

Think its legit?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1496007/3570k-ht-unlocked-4c-8t


----------



## Toothless (Jun 15, 2014)

From what I've heard (from an Intel employee) All of the i3s, i5s, and i7s, are the same exact die, just disabled HT/ cores. The i5 is just an i7 without HT. There is software to turn it on/off but it's Intel-only. Or so I was told.


----------



## Vario (Jun 15, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> From what I've heard (from an Intel employee) All of the i3s, i5s, and i7s, are the same exact die, just disabled HT/ cores. The i5 is just an i7 without HT. There is software to turn it on/off but it's Intel-only. Or so I was told.


Yes they use the same wafer and lithography for all that line, but the quality of the print determines whether it is made into a Xeon, i7, i5, i3, Pentium etc.  

What is interesting is that this guy's motherboard supposedly has enabled his chip to have hyperthreading.  And that the chip runs exceptionally low voltage.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 16, 2014)

Vario said:


> Yes they use the same wafer and lithography for all that line, but the quality of the print determines whether it is made into a Xeon, i7, i5, i3, Pentium etc.
> 
> What is interesting is that this guy's motherboard supposedly has enabled his chip to have hyperthreading.  And that the chip runs exceptionally low voltage.


Maybe it's a modded BIOS? I can see lawsuits on AsRock from Intel if this were a public thing.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 16, 2014)

I think its fake


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 16, 2014)

I would use this.  I want a 4770k. Hope it becomes public.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 16, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> I would use this.  I want a 4770k. Hope it becomes public.


As Intel loses a LOT of money? They would raise prices for everything else or even drop out of business.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2014)

I think it's legit.  The ASRock Fatal1ty H87 board has the ability to overclock K chips, which H87's aren't supposed to do.  I read that Intel was forcing out a BIOS update for ASRock to make available, which would include code to turn this off on their H87. 

Point is, if they developed that, it's entirely possible they made it possible to enable hyperthreading on an i5.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 16, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think it's legit.  The ASRock Fatal1ty H87 board has the ability to overclock K chips, which H87's aren't supposed to do.  I read that Intel was forcing out a BIOS update for ASRock to make available, which would include code to turn this off on their H87.
> 
> Point is, if they developed that, it's entirely possible they made it possible to enable hyperthreading on an i5.


AsRock is in some deep sh*t then.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> AsRock is in some deep sh*t then.


 
It's certainly possible...that's the kind of thing we're not likely to hear about though.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

After reading through the thread in detail, I don't think this is replicable. That motherboard and CPU combo has been sold on as a set 3 times, so there is obviously a manufacturing fault with the motherboard or CPU which only becomes apparent when connected to each other. It's also worth noting the CPU still has the 6MB of Cache as opposed to 8MB, so it's obviously not fully unlocking the core. It was a golden chip before, hitting 5Ghz on 1.18v.

More than likely a freak event like the 780 with Titan cores unlocked.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2014)

very good explanation @RCoon.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 16, 2014)

i think its a modded bios with something funky done to the micro codes to enable ht on i5.

i would love to test it myself with other chips.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

intel laser cut's the die's this is a load of bs


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> intel laser cut's the die's this is a load of bs



And the Titanic was unsinkable  manufacturing errors can happen, albeit _extremely_ rare. I have no doubt that we will never see this again.


----------



## vega22 (Jun 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> intel laser cut's the die's this is a load of bs



yes, that is how they become the oblongs we have under our heatspreader's. but that does not mean the quads are not capable of having hyper threading enabled either. that is only decided during the binning process when the temps are known with the cooler running chips becoming i7 with the microcode to allow the ht option in the bios.

or do you think the 4 ht cores are real and intel cut them off on i5?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 16, 2014)

I mean, everyone knows that it is I the microcode _somewhere. _If something glitched then it's possible that it would unlock even if it wasn't stable. (Like how some x3 phenoms would do x4 and some wouldn't) If the owner does a BIOS dump and we can analyze the microcode then someone smart should be able to find the difference and exploit it. 

Even though not all chips (or even most) would be able to unlock it would become a handy tool. Some i5s might become 4c/5t because only 1ht core works, or maybe some unlock an extra bit of cache. Some i3s might even unlock extra real cores, but that would be rare as they are usually really defective.

All in all, this shouldn't be passed off as a impossible chip, even if it is. There is so much we could do with this.


----------



## Vario (Jun 16, 2014)

With the videos out I think its legit but I agree that its probably not reproducible.  I guess if the guy got another i5 to put in it maybe we'd know.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2014)

Admittedly, due to CPU design, I guess it might be possible. I've also known some ASRock boards with custom BIOSes to do weird things.

At the same time, whether anything is actually working as it should...well..

Considering we are talking about having a $250 part work like a $325 part, and that the chances of seeing it happen again is very slim, it's interesting, but nothing really exciting.

I'm more than willing to say it might be true... but not willing to pay too much attention.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2014)

The fact that it is ASRock is what first piqued my interest at the possibility it is real, because like @cadaveca says, they've done some interesting things over the years, but not just BIOS.  Boards too, like the Conroe 865PE, which was an 865 chipset with Socket 775.  Several others ended up doing similar things, but I think theirs was first.  Then there's the H87 snafu they made I mentioned above, which Intel politely told them to fix.

So, I'm leaning toward "probable, but not repeatable."


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm starting to like asrock.


----------

